# 6 Cách Giúp Trẻ Thích Đọc Sách Không Phải Bố Mẹ Nào Cũng Biết



## YOLO ENGLISH (29/12/18)

Bố mẹ cần phải xây dựng và định hình cho bé thói quen đọc, để các bé xem sách là một niềm yêu thích, một thú vui lớn và đọc sách với tất cả niềm hứng khởi, say mê.

*1. Hãy tạo ra một không gian đọc sách để bé vui chơi, khám phá*
Bạn nên tạo dựng trong nhà một tủ sách nhỏ, và có một giá sách riêng để các loại sách báo dành cho các bé để bé có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận. Hơn nữa, không gian dành để đọc sách cũng đóng một vai trò rất quan trọng, không gian ấy phải nằm gần kề với tủ sách, đảm bảo thoáng mát, được trang trí sinh động, cuốn hút và giúp các bé nuôi dưỡng lòng đam mê đối với sách.

*2. Tạo ra thói quen đọc sách mỗi ngày cho bé*
Đối với các bé, bố mẹ chính là những người thầy vĩ đại nhất, do đó những thói quen hàng ngày của bố mẹ rất hay được các bé “bắt chước” làm theo. Lúc này, các bé còn nhỏ và chưa thể ý thức được sách là gì, tác động của nó như thế nào, chính vì vậy bố mẹ cần tác động vào lòng hiếu kỳ, sự chú ý của trẻ bằng cách duy trì thói quen đọc sách mỗi ngày vào những khoảng thời gian nhất định ngay từ lúc các bé mới sinh ra cho đến khi đã trưởng thành nhé.




​*3. Giúp các bé tìm ra câu trả lời từ những quyển sách*
Các bé yêu của chúng ta còn nhỏ nên chuyện gì bé cũng có thể thắc mắc và muốn được bố mẹ giải đáp, “mẹ ơi, vì sao thế này”, “bố ơi, sao lại thế kia”. Những lúc như thế, bạn hãy giúp bé tìm ra câu trả lời đồng thời phân tích cho bé hiểu chỉ có những quyển sách mới có thể giúp bé trả lời được tất cả những điều thắc mắc, khó hiểu. Dần dần như thế bé yêu nhà bạn sẽ có niềm đam mê và hiếu kỳ với những quyển sách đấy. Chúng sẽ nghĩ cái gì bố mẹ cũng biết là do bố mẹ đọc sách hàng ngày.

*4. Để bé tiếp xúc với sách sớm *
Cũng giống như việc cây dựng không gian đọc cho các bé, việc để bé tiếp xúc với sách từ sớm sẽ giúp bé thêm yêu sách hơn. Việc bố mẹ cần làm là tạo điều kiện tốt nhất cho bé đọc sách ở mọi lứa tuổi. Thay vì để trẻ mải mê với ti vi, máy tính hay những trò chơi khác,… bạn hãy mua cho trẻ những cuốn truyện tranh, truyện cổ tích nhiều màu sắc, hình ảnh sinh động để kích thích tính hiếu kỳ, ham muốn của trẻ.

*5. Đọc sách bằng hứng thú chứ không phải sự ép buộc*
Mọi sự ép buộc đều không có giá trị và không mang lại kết quả nếu thực sự các bé không muốn. Nếu suốt ngày bạn la mắng, ép buộc các bé đọc sách thì chỉ khiến chúng sợ hãi và né tránh dần các cuốn sách mà thôi. Hãy giúp bé yêu thích cuốn sách mà mình đọc, giúp trẻ có hứng thú với những điều mình được biết, được thấy hơn là những lời nhắc nhở: "Con phải đọc thế này, con phải đọc thế kia!".

*6. Giữ gìn sách cẩn thận là cách rèn luyện tình yêu với sách *
Để dạy con thích đọc sách và giữ sách cẩn thận thì bạn cần phân tích cho bé hiểu sách là một người bạn tốt nên cần được nâng niu, giữ gìn thật cẩn thận, tránh không làm nhàu nát, không làm rách sách và phải để sách vào đúng vị trí sau khi đã đọc xong. Và chính bạn cũng phải làm gương cho các bé, sau khi đọc truyện cho các bé nghe xong, bạn gấp sách lại cẩn thận, để lên giá sách đúng chỗ ban đầu và nói với bé “lần sau khi lấy sách con cũng phải để lại chỗ cũ như thế nhé”, chắc chắn lần sau các bé sẽ nhớ và làm theo lời bạn ngay.

(Nguồn: sưu tầm)

YOLO ENGLISH hy vọng rằng bài viết trên sẽ giúp bố mẹ có thêm phương pháp để giúp trẻ yêu thích đọc sách hơn.

------------------------------
*YOLO ENGLISH CENTER*
+ 75A Hiệp Bình, Phường Hiệp Bình Phước, Quận Thủ Đức, TP.HCM
+ Hotline: 0822 788 388
+ Link Fanpage YOLO ENGLISH: https://bit.ly/2EMlptm


----------

